# Easy DCIM Released



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 25, 2015)

Just got the email that easydcim has been released: https://www.easydcim.com/



> *Official EasyDCIM Release*
> 
> *Here it comes! It's time to start the revolution!*
> 
> ...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 25, 2015)

Yep just got the email.

I like how it looks so far! 

Great job @ItsChrisG!!!!


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Jun 25, 2015)

Any special promo pricing?


----------



## sv01 (Jun 25, 2015)

Congrats.

Oh they are part of modulesgarden


----------



## ItsChrisG (Jun 25, 2015)

The owners & founders are myself and Konrad, from ModulesGarden, however it is a stand-alone company and product.



sv01 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Oh they are part of modulesgarden





HalfEatenPie said:


> Yep just got the email.
> 
> I like how it looks so far!
> 
> Great job @ItsChrisG!!!!



Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 25, 2015)

Vulnerability audited?? IMO these product/services should always be audited by external security specialists by default..


----------



## ItsChrisG (Jun 25, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> Vulnerability audited?? IMO these product/services should always be audited by external security specialists by default..



Rack911 (HostingSecList) has been involved and will continue to be involved with security audits and vulnerability testing.  :lock:  :wub:


----------



## Licensecart (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't touch anything to do with "ModulesGarden" not after  they took a bribe or signed a contract to only do WHMCS addons is just puts me off anything to do with that company. They also don't have the best coding for their modules from what I've heard... The only good thing is Chris and Rack911 checked it over. But again the top one would be calling a red alert.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jun 26, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> They also don't have the best coding for their modules from what I've heard...


You mean putting html code inside of javascript code, making it near impossible for someone to easily/properly theme their extras?  How about using out of date javascript code that requires you fix it before their modules will even work?  

Congrats on the launch - I'll be steering clear.


----------



## ItsChrisG (Jun 27, 2015)

AMDbuilder said:


> You mean putting html code inside of javascript code, making it near impossible for someone to easily/properly theme their extras?  How about using out of date javascript code that requires you fix it before their modules will even work?
> 
> Congrats on the launch - I'll be steering clear.


No problem - this isn't made for shared hosting anyways.  

EasyDCIM has its own development team, different management, and different ownership.


----------



## Steven (Jun 28, 2015)

ItsChrisG said:


> Rack911 (HostingSecList) has been involved and will continue to be involved with security audits and vulnerability testing.  :lock:  :wub:


Not true. We tried to evaluate it and the development installation they (MG) provided had issues. We tried to get it resolved but communication dropped off.

We would like to be involved, but the logistics of it is not working out.


----------



## ItsChrisG (Jun 28, 2015)

Steven said:


> Not true. We tried to evaluate it and the development installation they (MG) provided had issues. We tried to get it resolved but communication dropped off.
> 
> We would like to be involved, but the logistics of it is not working out.


I have emails to Konrad with us discussing that you are to be kept involved and that we plan to have you perform a security audit for us... The latest conversation from last week includes plans to get you our latest version for review this week... We have full intention to make sure the software is reviewed by Rack911/HostingSec  :lock:


----------

